# Surrogate offering to use own eggs - any UK clinics do this or abroad?



## aseagrim (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello

Our lovely surro has offered us the use of her eggs. The clinic we enquired with has said we cannot use her eggs, we must use a donor. Are there any places in the UK where you can use a surro eggs? Or abroad any good clinics?

Thanks


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello,
You don't need a clinic as your' surrogate is offering straight surrogacy.
She just needs to track her cycle and then you do insems with your' partners sperm when she is ovulating. It's quite simple and took us three months worth of insems to get our surrogate pregnant with our daughter.
Love
EJJB
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It seems they have male issues and need icsi so insems are usually pointless - have you tried ARGC? Or Create


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry I didn't read the bottom bit.
Good Luck with finding another clinic.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## aseagrim (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello ladies I have PM'd both of you. Thanks for your messages. x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for your PM. Good to hear your news.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------

